# rollers for sale



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

hi all,
i have some roller pigeons i want to sell,
i gotten some pure pemsons and dont need these no more

these are embertons with hendersons









this is a tim decker bird.









and this is a yellow that i got from Alou from yuba city.
i have the nest mate but im still needing that one.









also one from alou










working with too much famlies is kinda hard cause some family requires diffrent feed formula and amount.

ps. im not a color breeder so i dont have those pretty colors.

im in fresno ca


----------



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

how much you want for them?????


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

depends on which one,
i want 15$ each 
and 25$ for the yellow.


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

their all banded but the cam didnt catch it.lol
except for the tim decker bird. not banded,


----------



## saiwa (Sep 5, 2008)

what about if i take all of them


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

gimme a deal.


----------

